# Will a 3rd party candidate finally win an election?



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Given the prospect of having Clinton or Trump in office I, like many others, have gone online to learn how to become a Canadian citizen. Fact is, Gary Johnson was put on the ticket by the Libertarians (officially) last week and he has some serious momentum already surpassing 10% in some general election polls.

Is this the guy who finally gives us a viable third choice at the polls?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nope. Not that I would vote for Libertarian. I vote Constitution party; the real conservative party.

Doesn't matter; people will vote against what they view as the real evil and never for what is the right thing for the nation. This is how the two dominant parties have been keeping the voters in line for quite some time, now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FLPrepper said:


> Given the prospect of having Clinton or Trump in office I, like many others, have gone online to learn how to become a Canadian citizen. Fact is, Gary Johnson was put on the ticket by the Libertarians (officially) last week and he has some serious momentum already surpassing 10% in some general election polls.
> 
> Is this the guy who finally gives us a viable third choice at the polls?


The Libertarian Party has gone bonkers as of late. I have no idea why and when but it ain't the Libertarian Party that I once knew.

The only hope this Once Great Republic has is the Constitution Party. Sadly, with approx 95 million working age people OUT of work, approx 48 million people on food stamps, and countless other free shit being giving away to illegals who are somehow voting...to answer your question...NO. There is no chance of eliminating this corrupt two party system other than a total re-set.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Will a 3rd party candidate finally win an election
Will Slippy sell his pike business
Will Denton finally ask patriot nurse for a date
Will Garth start writing new songs
Will the rain fall mainly on the plain in Spain

Stay tuned to see if our hero can rescue the young lady


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You're right on the money, Slipster. Problem is, there aren't enough knowledgeable citizens for a reset. Were that the case, the Constitution party would be sweeping the nation.

Decades of government education coupled with the entertainment industry have caused irreparable damage to the national fabric.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The same Gary Johnson that quite smoking rope 5 weeks ago?

Gary Johnson: I Quit Pot Use 5 Weeks Ago, Won't Use as President | The Five | Fox News


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Never ever


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Libertarians will get $5 million or $10 million to work Virginia, Penn, and Ohio hard because they take more votes from Trump then Hilda. The money will flow to them thru Soros to help Hilda. 

No third paltry holds a congressional seat.
No third party holds a senate seat.
Why would anyone think a third party could win nationwide?


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Libertarians will get $5 million or $10 million to work Virginia, Penn, and Ohio hard because they take more votes from Trump then Hilda. The money will flow to them thru Soros to help Hilda.
> 
> No third paltry holds a congressional seat.
> No third party holds a senate seat.
> Why would anyone think a third party could win nationwide?


there are 8 independent senators

U.S. Senator. Angus King. of Maine. ...
U.S. Senator. Joe Lieberman. of Connecticut. ...
U.S. Senator. Bernie Sanders. of Vermont. ...
U.S. Senator. Dean Barkley. of Minnesota. ...
U.S. Senator. Jim Jeffords. of Vermont. ...
U.S. Senator. Bob Smith. of New Hampshire. ...
U.S. Senator. James L. Buckley. ...
U.S. Senator. Harry F. Byrd Jr.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

This is why I am a registered anarch. To many sheep that has to be told what is right or wrong with no personal accountableity. And I know I can't spell worth a damn.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

> Will a 3rd party candidate finally win an election?


That's how Hitler got elected with less than half of the vote.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

I am certainly not showing support for the Libertarian party, but they are going to try to reach many more voters than they have in the past due to the genuine possibility of winning. I agree completely that this is extremely unlikely...however, i am more interested in the impact this has on the other two candidates. Who will Johnson take more votes from and where. This is not just about whether or not the Libertarians can pull this off, but will their impact actually swing the vote for the two major parties?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just superficial thinking, here, so forgive me if I miss something.

Those who vote for third party candidates are typically the ones who vote anti-establishment. I think that would take more votes from Trump than Hillary.

The Bernie supporters aren't too awfully keen on making America great as Trump sees it and are obviously not interested in personal responsibility as third parties suggest, so where does that leave them? Hillary.

As I see it, Trump will lose more to third parties than The Beast.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Just superficial thinking, here, so forgive me if I miss something.
> 
> Those who vote for third party candidates are typically the ones who vote anti-establishment. I think that would take more votes from Trump than Hillary.
> 
> ...


I do not see Gary Johnson pulling enough to matter. If Sanders ran third party, Trump is POTUS. Too late in the game for a popular conservative to run third party and make a real difference in my opinion.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Will a 3rd party candidate finally win an election?


The answer is... 
No.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> there are 8 independent senators
> 
> U.S. Senator. Angus King. of Maine. Caucases with Democrats
> U.S. Senator. Joe Lieberman. of Connecticut. ...Cacaused with Democrats
> ...


If there were ever people considered "In Name Only" that group is their epitome.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If I were trump i'd offer bernie 20m to run.



RedLion said:


> I do not see Gary Johnson pulling enough to matter. If Sanders ran third party, Trump is POTUS. Too late in the game for a popular conservative to run third party and make a real difference in my opinion.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> If I were trump i'd offer bernie 20m to run.


No doubt.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No won't do anything but give Hilary another 10-12% max. That that is always the plan 3rd party only takes votes from GOP.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Not gonna happen amigo. Too many idiots in the voting pool and too much corruption in the system to allow that to happen.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lay down the crack pipe. The Trumpster will win this or the natives will get very restless.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Attorney,
All those you listed amount to what?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The only way a third party will gain any traction is if a couple major office holders (Senators, Congressmen, Governors, etc.) switch to it while already in office. 
The way things are set up now, a new power party needs instant name recognition, money and some brave souls to switch regardless of the consequences to get ball rolling. It has to happen quickly and surely, people today have a very limited attention span.


----------

